# Tomcat: JVM Crash ntdll.dll



## *Hendrik (24. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

seit Tagen bin ich bereits auf der Suche nach der Ursache für die Abstürze der JVM des Tomcat. Sporadisch, d.h. 0 bis mehrfach am Tag (mal alle 5 Minuten) verabschiedet sich die JVM des Tomcat. 

Der Tomcat läuft auf einem Windows Server 2003 SP2.
JRE Version 1.5.0.21-b01

Per Servlet werden Daten aus verschiedenen Datenbanken (MS SQL Server per JDBC, DB2 per JDBC, MS Access per JDBC ODBC Bridge) geholt und an die Clients geschickt. Zusätzlich werden per BIRT Reports erzeugt (holt seine Daten nur aus dem MS SQL Server)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee voran es liegen könnte. Hier die hs_err_pidxxxx.log, bei der auffällig ist, dass es sich immer um die gleiche Adresse handelt: "writing address 0x6c66772f"

Wäre super wenn jemand eine Idee/Ansatz hätte.


#
# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x7c94b583, pid=4884, tid=2804
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_21-b01 mixed mode)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [ntdll.dll+0x2b583]
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x19af7cb0):  JavaThread "http-8083-Processor4" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2804]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0x6c66772f

Registers:
EAX=0x1c369008, EBX=0x00000401, ECX=0x6c66772f, EDX=0x19beb008
ESP=0x1b8aef44, EBP=0x1b8aef5c, ESI=0x1c369000, EDI=0x00030000
EIP=0x7c94b583, EFLAGS=0x00010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x1b8aef44)
0x1b8aef44:   1c369000 1c369000 00030000 1c0a0000
0x1b8aef54:   1c0a0000 066b0000 1b8aefa4 7c94ba81
0x1b8aef64:   00000401 01369000 00000401 00030000
0x1b8aef74:   1c369000 00000000 00001008 1c36a000
0x1b8aef84:   67616d69 1c0a0000 00000000 00000000
0x1b8aef94:   1c368fe8 00000000 00000000 00000201
0x1b8aefa4:   1b8af088 7c94b646 1c369000 00001000
0x1b8aefb4:   00000401 00000363 1c369008 00002000 

Instructions: (pc=0x7c94b583)
0x7c94b573:   00 00 8b d0 8b 4a 04 8d 46 08 89 10 89 48 04 56
0x7c94b583:   89 01 57 89 42 04 e8 37 f0 ff ff 89 5d 08 0f b7 


Stack: [0x1b870000,0x1b8b0000),  sp=0x1b8aef44,  free space=251k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [ntdll.dll+0x2b583]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x2ba81]
C  [ntdll.dll+0x2b646]
C  [MSVCRT.dll+0x1cef6]
C  [net.dll+0x6aa4]
j  java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Ljava/io/FileDescriptor;[BIII)I+0
j  java.net.SocketInputStream.read([BII)I+84
j  org.apache.coyote.http11.InternalInputBuffer.fill()Z+59
J  org.apache.coyote.http11.InternalInputBuffer.parseRequestLine()V
j  org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Ljava/io/InputStream;Ljava/io/OutputStreamV+327
j  org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Lorg/apache/tomcat/util/net/TcpConnection;[Ljava/lang/ObjectV+113
j  org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(Ljava/net/Socket;Lorg/apache/tomcat/util/net/TcpConnection;[Ljava/lang/ObjectV+45
j  org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt([Ljava/lang/ObjectV+102
j  org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run()V+167
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0x876b1]
V  [jvm.dll+0xe0018]
V  [jvm.dll+0x87582]
V  [jvm.dll+0x872df]
V  [jvm.dll+0xa2131]
V  [jvm.dll+0x111960]
V  [jvm.dll+0x11192e]
C  [MSVCRT.dll+0x2b530]
C  [kernel32.dll+0x24829]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  java.net.SocketInputStream.socketRead0(Ljava/io/FileDescriptor;[BIII)I+0
j  java.net.SocketInputStream.read([BII)I+84
j  org.apache.coyote.http11.InternalInputBuffer.fill()Z+59
J  org.apache.coyote.http11.InternalInputBuffer.parseRequestLine()V
j  org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Ljava/io/InputStream;Ljava/io/OutputStreamV+327
j  org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Lorg/apache/tomcat/util/net/TcpConnection;[Ljava/lang/ObjectV+113
j  org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(Ljava/net/Socket;Lorg/apache/tomcat/util/net/TcpConnection;[Ljava/lang/ObjectV+45
j  org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt([Ljava/lang/ObjectV+102
j  org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run()V+167
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x19cc4b60 JavaThread "Thread-33" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=808]
  0x1c0e8de0 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4112]
  0x1b69e358 JavaThread "Worker-2" [_thread_blocked, id=2788]
  0x1b077ab0 JavaThread "Worker-1" [_thread_blocked, id=4548]
  0x1b6afe20 JavaThread "Worker-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3828]
  0x1b6d9da0 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3800]
  0x1b5538d0 JavaThread "Worker-2" [_thread_blocked, id=3136]
  0x1b55d350 JavaThread "Worker-1" [_thread_blocked, id=1612]
  0x1b55a640 JavaThread "Worker-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3840]
  0x1ab31e40 JavaThread "Bundle File Closer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5616]
  0x1ac02d10 JavaThread "Start Level Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5424]
  0x1abd57b0 JavaThread "Framework Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5576]
  0x1a4bc180 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor8" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5748]
  0x1abccb40 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor7" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4456]
  0x19aeed88 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor6" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4284]
  0x1a43fc48 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor5" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2952]
  0x1a403c10 JavaThread "TP-Monitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4720]
  0x199a2400 JavaThread "TP-Processor4" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5432]
  0x199a2278 JavaThread "TP-Processor3" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3284]
  0x1a88fd18 JavaThread "TP-Processor2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=428]
  0x19b68d88 JavaThread "TP-Processor1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5268]
  0x1a4fdf30 JavaThread "http-8083-Monitor" [_thread_blocked, id=4256]
=>0x19af7cb0 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor4" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2804]
  0x199a3358 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor3" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5736]
  0x199a31d0 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4364]
  0x199a3048 JavaThread "http-8083-Processor1" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5544]
  0x199b6e40 JavaThread "ContainerBackgroundProcessor[StandardEngine[Catalina]]" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5352]
  0x1a9ccec0 JavaThread "Bundle File Closer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4988]
  0x1a436098 JavaThread "Start Level Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5488]
  0x1a41bb78 JavaThread "Framework Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5360]
  0x1a1c0e28 JavaThread "Bundle File Closer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4392]
  0x19a12468 JavaThread "Start Level Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5404]
  0x19c28df0 JavaThread "Framework Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5884]
  0x007958a0 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3240]
  0x00794518 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4396]
  0x00793910 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2448]
  0x00789f38 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2740]
  0x007893e0 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3164]
  0x00036d90 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=5340]

Other Threads:
  0x007480b0 VMThread [id=4496]
  0x00796c40 WatcherThread [id=6040]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 5312K, used 658K [0x027d0000, 0x02d90000, 0x03ee0000)
  eden space 4736K,   4% used [0x027d0000, 0x02806c80, 0x02c70000)
  from space 576K,  76% used [0x02c70000, 0x02cddcf0, 0x02d00000)
  to   space 576K,   0% used [0x02d00000, 0x02d00000, 0x02d90000)
 tenured generation   total 69544K, used 47034K [0x03ee0000, 0x082ca000, 0x153d0000)
   the space 69544K,  67% used [0x03ee0000, 0x06cceb50, 0x06ccec00, 0x082ca000)
 compacting perm gen  total 58880K, used 58821K [0x153d0000, 0x18d50000, 0x193d0000)
   the space 58880K,  99% used [0x153d0000, 0x18d416d0, 0x18d41800, 0x18d50000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0040d000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\java.exe
0x7c920000 - 0x7c9e6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c915000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77f30000 - 0x77fdb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77c20000 - 0x77cbf000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x76e40000 - 0x76e53000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x77b70000 - 0x77bca000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT.dll
0x6d640000 - 0x6d7de000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x77e20000 - 0x77eb2000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77c18000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x76990000 - 0x769be000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\hpi.dll
0x76a60000 - 0x76a6b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d610000 - 0x6d61c000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\verify.dll
0x6d310000 - 0x6d32d000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\java.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d63f000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\zip.dll
0x6d4c0000 - 0x6d4c8000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\management.dll
0x6d4d0000 - 0x6d4e3000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\net.dll
0x71a10000 - 0x71a27000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71a00000 - 0x71a08000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x71930000 - 0x71972000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76dc0000 - 0x76deb000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76e60000 - 0x76e67000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76e00000 - 0x76e2f000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76e70000 - 0x76e75000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x198d0000 - 0x1992b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x718f0000 - 0x718f8000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x6d4f0000 - 0x6d4f9000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\nio.dll
0x68000000 - 0x68035000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x76810000 - 0x768d4000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71aa7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d170000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\awt.dll
0x72e90000 - 0x72eb7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x76180000 - 0x7619d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
0x774f0000 - 0x77629000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x73690000 - 0x736db000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll
0x739c0000 - 0x739c6000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x1e0a0000 - 0x1e178000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\KMUC41LF.DLL
0x761a0000 - 0x761ea000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x77ec0000 - 0x77f12000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x77d70000 - 0x77e07000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.3790.3959_x-ww_78FCF8D0\COMCTL32.dll
0x7c9f0000 - 0x7d1f8000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x77b60000 - 0x77b68000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x77340000 - 0x77443000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.3790.3959_x-ww_D8713E55\comctl32.dll
0x1e580000 - 0x1e5e3000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\KMUU41LF.DLL
0x74cc0000 - 0x74cd2000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ClusApi.dll
0x77cd0000 - 0x77d5b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x1e770000 - 0x1e948000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMFs41LF.dll
0x76490000 - 0x76599000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x1ea50000 - 0x1ea6b000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMPE41LF.dll
0x1eb70000 - 0x1ebcd000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMPF41LF.dll
0x1ece0000 - 0x1edda000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMPO41LF.dll
0x1eef0000 - 0x1ef33000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMWM41LF.dll
0x1f050000 - 0x1f0cc000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KM5E41LF.dll
0x1f1e0000 - 0x1f281000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMPS41LF.dll
0x1f3a0000 - 0x1f41c000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMXL41LF.dll
0x1f530000 - 0x1f55d000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\KMRG41LF.dll
0x6d240000 - 0x6d290000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x6d190000 - 0x6d1bf000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\cmm.dll
0x6d1c0000 - 0x6d1e3000 	C:\d3\d.3 presentation server\jre\bin\dcpr.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xmx300m -Dinstance=user
java_command: com.dvelop.ps.Main
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=.;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\java\db2java.zip;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\java\db2jcc.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\java\sqlj.zip;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\java\db2jcc_license_cu.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\bin;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\java\common.jar
PATH=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\DTS\Binn\;C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Tools\Binn\VSShell\Common7\IDE\;C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Common7\IDE\PrivateAssemblies\;C:\d3\d3client.prg;C:\Programme\DataDirect\slodbc60\;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\BIN;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\FUNCTION;C:\PROGRA~1\IBM\SQLLIB\SAMPLES\REPL;c:\d3\dcold3;
USERNAME=d3service
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows Server 2003 family Build 3790 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 4 (cores per cpu 4, threads per core 1) family 6 model 7 stepping 10, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 2097151k(1204972k free), swap 4194303k(3129760k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_21-b01) for windows-x86, built on Aug 24 2009 12:50:05 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 6.0

time: Tue Sep 21 10:07:16 2010
elapsed time: 104 seconds


----------



## FArt (24. Sep 2010)

exception socketread ntdll - Google-Suche

ist das der Bug?

Bug ID: 5040096 Vtest/Vmark fail after 6 hrs run on windows2003 AMD 64bits with C2 flag

auf jeden Fall mal JRE austauschen, evtl. auch mal Hardware variieren...


----------



## FArt (24. Sep 2010)

Ach ja, ich vergaß noch: natürlich alle bekannten Patches von Windows einspielen, wenn noch nicht geschehen...


----------

